# Feeding Time :)



## Lawra (Sep 1, 2013)

Both my pythons are 8 months old, one is a woma the other is a jungle. The vast size difference in their food items amused me so I thought I'd share


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a big difference as well, my new GTP is 8 months old and I just fed him his first feed with me which was a 3 gram fuzzy mouse and my BHP's which are just a tad older are about 1250mm long and eating 140 gram rats no worries at all.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 1, 2013)

Wonder how my next snakes dinner will compare to mocconas(woma)


----------



## Lawra (Sep 1, 2013)

Cool! I find it really interesting  

Steve is about 80cm long and about 300g while the new little fella is probably 300mm stretching and probably weighs less than Steve's rat. 

They're the best and complete polar opposites.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 1, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Cool! I find it really interesting
> 
> Steve is about 80cm long and about 300g while the new little fella is probably 300mm stretching and probably weighs less than Steve's rat.
> 
> They're the best and complete polar opposites.


Jungles so tiny!


----------



## Lawra (Sep 1, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I have a big difference as well, my new GTP is 8 months old and I just fed him his first feed with me which was a 3 gram fuzzy mouse and my BHP's which are just a tad older are about 1250mm long and eating 140 gram rats no worries at all.



Your fuzzy mouse looks fuzzier than my fuzzy mouse. I have fur envy. The pet shop here sucks :/ lol


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 1, 2013)

I really don't know what to say about that without being rude Lawra, but seriously I am spoilt for choice down here for food suppliers and the rats I breed myself.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 1, 2013)

I suddenly feel like taking a photo of my girl feeding and posting it


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 1, 2013)

This is my new GTP and my big BHP


----------



## Lawra (Sep 1, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I really don't know what to say about that without being rude Lawra, but seriously I am spoilt for choice down here for food suppliers and the rats I breed myself.



Lol!!! 

I was looking into breeding some myself but I'm a bit of a sook so I'm not sure how if go killing them.


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 1, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> This is my new GTP and my big BHP



Gtp is so so tiny!


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 1, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Lol!!!
> 
> I was looking into breeding some myself but I'm a bit of a sook so I'm not sure how if go killing them.


 I'm a total wuss when it comes to that kind of stuff. I could NEVER do it


----------



## Lawra (Sep 1, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> This is my new GTP and my big BHP



They are absolutely gorgeous Andy!


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 1, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> This is my new GTP and my big BHP


So tiny


Ellannn said:


> Gtp is so so tiny!


and cute


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 1, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Lol!!!
> 
> I was looking into breeding some myself but I'm a bit of a sook so I'm not sure how if go killing them.


I hate it, I gas mine. I put them in a box with the pipe in and turn on the gas. I go away for 5 minutes and then come and check. If they have no signs of life I will leave the gas on for a further 2 minutes to make sure. It is hard at first but is a necessary thing and I know my rats have had a good life before being euthanised.


----------



## Ellannn (Sep 1, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> I'm a total wuss when it comes to that kind of stuff. I could NEVER do it



I tried to feed a live pinkie to one of my babies once...that was a long time ago lol. And I now have a full grown pet mouse because of it lol.


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 1, 2013)

I was surprised at how tiny and detailed they are when I got my GTP on Friday afternoon. I am so proud of it and show off pictures whenever I can. The hard part is not showing visitors when they come over because it is still settling in.


----------



## Lawra (Sep 1, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I hate it, I gas mine. I put them in a box with the pipe in and turn on the gas. I go away for 5 minutes and then come and check. If they have no signs of life I will leave the gas on for a further 2 minutes to make sure. It is hard at first but is a necessary thing and I know my rats have had a good life before being euthanised.



I have researched CO2 gas chambers but until I'm positive I will be able to do it, I can't really go out and buy live rats lol. 



andynic07 said:


> I was surprised at how tiny and detailed they are when I got my GTP on Friday afternoon. I am so proud of it and show off pictures whenever I can. The hard part is not showing visitors when they come over because it is still settling in.



I'm the same. I am so proud of my two that I basically try to steer any conversation towards reptiles and then to my two. I don't have many people over but having over 2500 pics and vids on my phone of them I think I makes up for it haha.


----------



## Lawra (Sep 1, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> I tried to feed a live pinkie to one of my babies once...that was a long time ago lol. And I now have a full grown pet mouse because of it lol.



Nawwww! That's too cute


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 1, 2013)

It is really hard killing them at first but it does get easier. I was also worried at first that my chamber would not work and they would suffer. I do not blame you for sticking to buying them. On a brighter not though I got to have a hold of my brother in laws albino this afternoon. I had to take it out to my car to get a picture because my phone was charging. I told him I was going to drive away with it.


----------



## Lawra (Sep 1, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> II told him I was going to drive away with it.



It would have been tempting not to, that is one pretty snake  the pink on albinos weirds me out a little, but I still really like them.


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 2, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> This is my new GTP and my big BHP



He is a tiny little gtp 

Mine are 8 months old and on almost week old rat pups. They're about triple the size of yours by the looks :lol:


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 2, 2013)

jedi_339 said:


> He is a tiny little gtp
> 
> Mine are 8 months old and on almost week old rat pups. They're about triple the size of yours by the looks :lol:



Are you saying the rat pups or the snake is triple the size?


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 4, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Are you saying the rat pups or the snake is triple the size?



I'll post a picture when I get home from work in a few days, but the snakes I got are 8 months old and close to triple the size I reckon.

One is green now too (which I missed being away for work)

Gorgeous animals too by the way


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 4, 2013)

jedi_339 said:


> I'll post a picture when I get home from work in a few days, but the snakes I got are 8 months old and close to triple the size I reckon.
> 
> One is green now too (which I missed being away for work)
> 
> Gorgeous animals too by the way


That would be good to see, I believe that my GTP is due to start its colour change soon as well. Mine is an Aussie GTP, what location is yours?


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 4, 2013)

Took some pics of my girl feeding. Tried to take a video on my ipad but when I clicked the thing to stop it I realised I had never started it! Dammit!! Was so cute she decided to try eating upside down today. But of course it had to be the one time she did it the video had to not work


----------



## Lawra (Sep 4, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> View attachment 296190
> View attachment 296196
> View attachment 296197
> Took some pics of my girl feeding. Tried to take a video on my ipad but when I clicked the thing to stop it I realised I had never started it! Dammit!! Was so cute she decided to try eating upside down today. But of course it had to be the one time she did it the video had to not work



Naww cute  upside down is fun. Back to front is hilarious though lol. 

What's her hide made from? I think it's cool that she seems to have a preference for yellow. 

PS clean her water bowl  lol


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 4, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Naww cute  upside down is fun. Back to front is hilarious though lol.
> 
> What's her hide made from? I think it's cool that she seems to have a preference for yellow.
> 
> PS clean her water bowl  lol


What do you mean by back to front? Her hide is a cardboard box covered in electrical tape....


----------



## Lawra (Sep 4, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> What do you mean by back to front? Her hide is a cardboard box covered in electrical tape....



Rat goes down backwards:






How well does electrical tape stick to cardboard? I've never tried.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 4, 2013)

She did swallow one backwards once, ate it and got it down alot quicker then head first. it sticks Pretty good. I seem to have a liking for using it to make stuff.
im such a weirdo


----------



## Lawra (Sep 4, 2013)

Cool  I use toilet paper rolls in Steve's enclosure too. He likes going in and out of them and I've made a kinda maze out of it.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 4, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Cool  I use toilet paper rolls in Steve's enclosure too. He likes going in and out of them and I've made a kinda maze out of it.


Same with my girl. She's almost to big at times though...... When I move her to her big enclosure I might give her some more and maybe some longer ones


----------



## Lawra (Sep 4, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Same with my girl. She's almost to big at times though...... When I move her to her big enclosure I might give her some more and maybe some longer ones



I'm thinking of making the substrate deeper than usual and burying toilet paper rolls in it as an underground maze.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 4, 2013)

Lol. Wonder how that would turn out!?!
probably like it actually since they're burrowers


----------



## Lawra (Sep 4, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> Lol. Wonder how that would turn out!?!
> probably like it actually since they're burrowers



Yeah that's why I'm doing it  I read that in the wild they find a prey's burrow and then dig it out to make it bigger for itself, but don't actually dig their own burrows from scratch.


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 20, 2013)

my girl having a feed


----------



## Lawra (Sep 20, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> my girl having a feed



Nice lump there  what are you feeding her and how often?


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 20, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Nice lump there  what are you feeding her and how often?


hopper rat once a week. not sure when I should extend it 
finally got a video of her 
[video=youtube;V17gLL0gZjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V17gLL0gZjk&amp;feature=em-upload_owner[/video]


----------



## Lawra (Sep 20, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> hopper rat once a week. not sure when I should extend it



I'm planning to extend it to once every two weeks once Steve hits 12 months. He's eating one small adult mouse every 7 day at the moment. At the same time I plan stop providing heat at night, although he'll be 12 months in January so by then I wont be giving him heat during the day either (it's already freaking hot up here lol)

PS Nice vid! She eats fairly quickly which is awesome  How do you defrost your rat? It looks so fluffy  Hehe


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 20, 2013)

Lawra said:


> I'm planning to extend it to once every two weeks once Steve hits 12 months. He's eating one small adult mouse every 7 day at the moment. At the same time I plan stop providing heat at night, although he'll be 12 months in January so by then I wont be giving him heat during the day either (it's already freaking hot up here lol)
> 
> PS Nice vid! She eats fairly quickly which is awesome  How do you defrost your rat? It looks so fluffy  Hehe


I pretty much just do what u do when making noodles:lol: just boil the jug put some water in a bowl then put a plate with the rat on top


----------



## Lawra (Sep 21, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> I pretty much just do what u do when making noodles:lol: just boil the jug put some water in a bowl then put a plate with the rat on top



Cool! I've never thought to try that before - great idea!

I have a plastic bowl that I always use for mine. Just fill it up with hot water from the tap, chuck the rat in and let it soak until it's squishy and warm. Comes in handy for feeding too - just hold the bowl in front of Steve's face and he takes it - no cutlery (tongs) required hehe


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 21, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Cool! I've never thought to try that before - great idea!
> 
> I have a plastic bowl that I always use for mine. Just fill it up with hot water from the tap, chuck the rat in and let it soak until it's squishy and warm. Comes in handy for feeding too - just hold the bowl in front of Steve's face and he takes it - no cutlery (tongs) required hehe



by the time the ones im feeding her know have defrosted theyre cold, but the water was still warm so I just put it in a zip lock bad and sat it in the water for a minute to warm it up  not that she really cares, she takes it either way


----------



## Lawra (Sep 21, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> by the time the ones im feeding her know have defrosted theyre cold, but the water was still warm so I just put it in a zip lock bad and sat it in the water for a minute to warm it up  not that she really cares, she takes it either way



Haha that's it! Gotta love our little pigs


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 21, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Haha that's it! Gotta love our little pigs


yep you sure do


----------



## Trimeresurus (Sep 21, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I have a big difference as well, my new GTP is 8 months old and I just fed him his first feed with me which was a 3 gram fuzzy mouse and my BHP's which are just a tad older are about 1250mm long and eating 140 gram rats no worries at all.



3 gram feeds still? Has it eaten at all in the last 8 months?


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 21, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> 3 gram feeds still? Has it eaten at all in the last 8 months?



It was eating a 3 gram to start with as a tester to see if it would eat. It is eating two fuzzy mice now and moving onto hopper mice. It is very healthy and I trust the breeder 100%. The breeder got it feeding really well before I got it, it ate the second day I had it.


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 7, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Naww cute  upside down is fun. Back to front is hilarious though lol.
> 
> What's her hide made from? I think it's cool that she seems to have a preference for yellow.
> 
> PS clean her water bowl  lol


now this is feeding back to front. 2:30[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oC0OqueoYKA[/video]


----------



## Lawra (Nov 7, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> now this is feeding back to front. 2:30[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oC0OqueoYKA[/video]



Hahaha literally 

Did you see the pic in my original post? That's the one I was talking about earlier.


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 7, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Hahaha literally
> 
> Did you see the pic in my original post? That's the one I was talking about earlier.


Yeah I saw it. I should take a pic of the size difference between the two brands, see how much of a difference there really is


----------



## Woma_Wild (Nov 7, 2013)

PP.
I wouldn't use any type of tape in your enclosure- electrical, masking, sticky, etc.
It only needs to start lifting and you will cause pain and damage to your python.
Their skin really sticks and they can't get themselves free.


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 13, 2013)

Reptile inc vs Pisces



Both fuzzies

- - - Updated - - -

ive discovered moccona likes dropping and eating her food in her water. Ever since I accidentally dropped her rat in the water, she's been doing it herSelf since. I wonder why she likes it wet and to get started in the water... Once she has the head done she pulls it back out


----------

